# How to Search on SoapMakingForum like a Pro



## Nevada (May 13, 2013)

http://sitecomber.com/ Type in your search term in the "For" box

Put "http://www.soapmakingforum.com" in the "Within" box

click search

*[Edited to add 1/19/2016 that Sitecomber has changed their format and it's not how it used to be. To continue to search like a pro, go directly to Google instead, type in whatever you are searching for, hit the space bar, then type site:soapmakingforum.com, and then click the search button. Done] *


----------



## soapmaker22 (Oct 26, 2015)

You can also just use google. That's what the site above does for you. It's powered by google.  


try this in google search VVV

site:soapmakingforum.com easy soap recipe for beginners


----------



## Desederata (May 17, 2018)

I copied and pasted and came up with this.............pretty cool.
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/looking-for-a-good-beginner-soap-recipe.8159/


----------

